# SM Rescue Raffle 2014



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

_We all love our spoiled Maltese and that's why we're here! However, not every Maltese is fortunate enough to be spoiled, have loving parents and a happy life, which is where rescue organizations come in. They rescue Maltese from all over, and help to find them a warm, loving home. Most of us on SM know the wonderful work that rescue organizations do to help Maltese, and many of us have a fluff that was a Rescue._​


_Each year, SM holds a Rescue Raffle to help those in need. It is time for this event to begin._​


*Step 1 – Prize Donations*​

*Step 2 – Purchase of Raffle Tickets*​

*Step 3 – Drawing *​

*PRIZE DONATIONS*

_We are beginning by soliciting prize donations from SM members and vendors. Prizes must be new (never used) and can be of any value and may be Maltese related, dog related or of other interest to our members. If you plan on donating a prize for the raffle, please pm me or email me with information on the item that you’re planning on donation. If you have a picture of the item, please attach so that I can post in the prize thread. Please check back daily to see additional prizes that have been added. My email address is [email protected]._​

_Hold onto the prize(s) that you donate as you will send the prize directly to the winner_​

*RAFFLE TICKETS*

_To purchase Raffle Tickets, you send a donation to the Rescue Group of _*YOUR*_ choice. Once you have mailed the check or sent the money via PayPal (each Rescue has their own way of accepting donations), you will send me a PM or an email to __[email protected]__ a copy of your receipt/PayPal Confirmation. If you are unable to donate via PayPal, please pm me the amount of your donation and the name of the Rescue organization so that I can verify your donation with them .Once I receive your PM, I will send you back your raffle ticket numbers. _​

_Regular Prize Tickets are $5.00 and for each 12 tickets purchased ($60.00) you will receive 1 extra ticket -- so instead of 12 tickets, you will get 13._​ ​ _Special Prize Tickets are $25.00 and you will need to indicate which Special Prize you want your Ticket entered to win._​

_You may buy as many raffle tickets as you want! The drawing will be held on October 15th, and winners will be posted on SM on that day. That should give us plenty of time for prize donations as well as ticket purchases._​

_Because we hope to raise additional money by holding the SM Rescue Raffle, only donations made between August 1st – October 14th will receive Raffle Tickets._​
*AMOUNT OF MONEY RAISED*_._

_I will start a new thread which will be updated periodically regarding the amount that the Rescue Raffle has raised. So check back to see the running total of the amount of money that the Rescue Raffle has generated to help with the poor little fluffs that weren't as lucky as ours to have great SM Moms and Dads. I will update the total every few days._​


_As in previous years, I will be donating to this worthy cause, but will not be eligible to win a prize._​


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As in prior years -- we will have some donation matching challenges -- and we will have a handful of "VERY SPECIAL" Prizes that will cost a $25 donation to win. More details of these will be coming soon.

Now -- let's start with contacting me about prize donations.

As always, thanks for your wonderful support of our rescue endeavors.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn, I have one item ready, hope to do a couple more. No picture yet, will get that to you.

When will the drawing be - just so I get them done in time. I know the purchase has to be by 9/21....is that the drawing?

Thanks.....
L.Claire
The Malt Shoppe 








Original Canine Designs


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Claire - The drawing is on Sept. 22nd.

I am going to make yours one of the "SPECIAL" prizes.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I appreciate that Lynn, but be aware, all these items will be smallish, light weight - otherwise, shipping costs too much. With all I donate to others, shipping becomes a big factor, especially when the rates keep going up! Therefore, I have to keep weight a factor.

I do enjoy adding winnings to the worthwhile cause tho.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah! I have been waiting for this. I will send you an email this week with my donation and of course raffle tickets for me and the video participants.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Guess it's time to go shopping.....:chili::aktion033:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I emailed but put me down for two tags...A heart for girls and a bone for boys...Each will have a name on it and if you need extra info like a phone number for contact if they get lost,I can do that on the back of the tag...
I don't have a lot of money for donating this year, due to cancer but I can always make dog tags to donate.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'll get my donations figured out and get in touch. Thanks for doing this again. I look forward to it every year.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I have been thinking of what I could come up with for quite some time. I have quite a few ideas. I love rescue raffle. It is a lot of fun, while still being a good thing for the special babies who aren't as fortunate as some. Even so, if some tragedy occurred in my life that left my little ones in need, I know that Maltese rescues are out there. 

I have for many years believed that one must take care of their immediate family, and when fortune provides, expand from there. All Maltese, pure, mixed, assumed, are my extended family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Got a few things - will take photos and send them to you this weekend! Whoo hoo - it's raffle time!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

" It's the most wonderful time, of the year. ":chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have a couple of things


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Excited! Will have to get shopping!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump. Thanks for all the emails, pms and replies to this thread. I will begin posting prizes early next week.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Lynn, I know we talked about this last year and want to be sure its still O.K.
for this years prizes. 
You mentioned only new items, but how about the collectibles?? They are used in the sense they sit on a shelf and collect dust. I am ready to down size a salt and pepper, sugar and Cream pitcher set. They are expensive to bid on, on 
e-bay. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Forgot to say they are Maltese Salt and Pepper and Sugar and Creamer set.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Edie -- yes of course collectibles are great prizes. What I'm thinking of is used clothes, used beds, used toys, etc. But regifting (or in this case redonating) is also acceptable.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you Lynn...I may come up with a prize, I'll let you know. If not I'm still up for tickets. The raffle is always fun!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Donating to the Rescue Organizations to get the Raffle tickets is a lot more important than donating a prize. We always have a lot more prizes than we need.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynn, I actually got these off e-bay recently for a birthday gift for Denise Hunter. Her birthday would have been this coming Tuesday. I know she would want them to go for rescue. They are the Lefton collectibles and I searched long for the sugar and cream bowls. If you can find them they are pricey.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Donating to the Rescue Organizations to get the Raffle tickets is a lot more important than donating a prize. We always have a lot more prizes than we need.


Lynn is absolutely correct - the last few years have been tough on rescues. I know Northcentral can always use every penny because we have had some very sick fluffs and I'm sure AMAR and others are in the same situation.

Here's a thought - what if, starting today, whenever you receive change you throw it in a jar and before the raffle is over donate whatever you collect to a rescue - there's an easy way to get a few tickets!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Lynn is absolutely correct - the last few years have been tough on rescues. I know Northcentral can always use every penny because we have had some very sick fluffs and I'm sure AMAR and others are in the same situation.
> 
> Here's a thought - what if, starting today, whenever you receive change you throw it in a jar and before the raffle is over donate whatever you collect to a rescue - there's an easy way to get a few tickets!


GREAT IDEA!!!:aktion033::aktion033:

I can't emphasis enough how important even a small donation of $5.00 can be. Add those $5.00 up and you've really helped.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Thanks Lynn, I actually got these off e-bay recently for a birthday gift for Denise Hunter. Her birthday would have been this coming Tuesday. I know she would want them to go for rescue. They are the Lefton collectibles and I searched long for the sugar and cream bowls. If you can find them they are pricey.


Edie, I will probably use this as one of the "VERY SPECIAL" prizes.  :chili::chili:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will definitely donate some prizes and buy tickets!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynn, they are special and a bit heart breaking for me, after losing Denise.
I know all rescues are just jammed now. AMAR has over 50 in foster homes across the U.S. now and I have two owner surrender apps come in today to surrender 5 more dogs. :w00t: Oh and we NEED fosters too. LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

re prizes...in that case I will concentrate on buying tickets especially because of the cost of postage too. I'd rather spend it on tickets.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sorry I haven't been on SM much this week (trying to take care of Grandmama). Count us in for a donation and we will be getting tickets also. Please don't let me forget! It is crazy around here, but we love supporting rescues!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Lynn, I know you have given this before, buy could you list out all of the maltese rescue organizations that we could donate to?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mdbflorida said:


> Lynn, I know you have given this before, buy could you list out all of the maltese rescue organizations that we could donate to?


Trying to help out Lynn here - the "Big Three" are:

Northcentral Maltese Rescue Donations Page

American Maltese Association Rescue https://www.americanmalteserescue.org/

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue

However, any donation to any rescue qualifies for the Rescue Raffle. We emphasize the ones above because a number of us are affiliated in some way, either as volunteers or because we've adopted from them.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Just emailed you Lynn. I got my tickets and will also be donating a 
2015 Calendar for Metropolitan Maltese Rescue!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to throw out an idea. If $ is tight, but you still want to donate, try going on Swagbucks.com and you can play games and do lots of tasks .... you earn easy points and that gets turned in for $$$$ rewards. You can always use those points to earn Amazon gift cards for rescues! They even have $5 Amazon gift cards that are really easy to earn and they send them electronically. Hope that idea helps  !


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Still planning on donating the quilt Lynn, it's getting pretty close to finished. I'll send you an updated pic of the top, but keep in mind it's not quilted yet. I'll be donating to rescues as well


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

maggieh said:


> Trying to help out Lynn here - the "Big Three" are:
> 
> Northcentral Maltese Rescue Donations Page
> 
> ...


Maggie -- thanks for answering this. The other Maltese Rescue is located in the NYC arear and is Metropolitan Maltese Rescue, but Maggie listed the big 3 and the ones that most SM members work with. Of course, some of you have local rescues that you donate it ans these count too. 

These are listed on the SM Home Page:

Maltese Dogs Forum : Spoiled Maltese Forums - Clubs and Resources


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I'll be donating some things...started shopping the other day and buying tix. Oh wait, I just donated the other day. Will send you receipt. When are the dates that can be included for donations. Think one of the donations for AMAR was before you started this.


----------

